# overnight at Marine Parade Dover



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

*Dover Seafront Overnight Parking.*

Hi All,
Does anyone know if it's still possible to overnight on the Dover Seafront? I have not stayed there before.
Thanks,
sennen523.


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

Yep, It sure is!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We have stayed overnight at Canterbury P&R numerous times. Our van is 8.4m and fits in some of the spaces without a problem. I assumed that overnight was permitted. I have emailed my thanks for the Aire and overnight facility to the council more that once and have had very nice replies. I am sure that if overnighting was not permitted they would have told me, Alan.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

split out from old thread.


and yes, it's well used, and normally quiet. When we went there last Sptember we had a nice meal at the restaurant in the road parallel with marine parade - overlooking the inner marina. Parking is free after 6pm I think.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Make sure you work out- Google Earth was useful- how to get there. It's not as easy as it looks and, if there is a boat just in, then you don't have time to dither !

As said above, it is free after 6pm but there is no bar to you arriving before that. You have to get a ticket from the machine but I can't remember it being very expensive.

There is a chain hotel right at the end- next to the bollards that separate Marine Parade from the main road. It is less noisy if you do not go right to the end and are away from the hotel and main road.

We could not fit in a parking space at an angle to the pavement ( these are mostly up the end nearest the hotel )and took up 2 of the parallel spaces but the parking warden we spoke to seemed to take it in her stride.

It's also worth checking you know how to get out and back onto the main road next day.

G


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Dover Seafront Overnight Parking.*



sennen523 said:


> Hi All,
> Does anyone know if it's still possible to overnight on the Dover Seafront? I have not stayed there before.
> Thanks,
> sennen523.


As others have said - yes it is. The easiest way in if coming from the Folkstone end then turn right at the roundabout just before the marina, then over the bridge and turn left. You then have the whole of the seafront to choose from, spaces permitting of course.

From the Canterbury end you come down the road with the ferry terminal on your right, turn left at the roundabout and then carry one through the traffic lights to the next roundabout and turn left by the marina .... simples


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Is that Wellesley Road?

That's the name of the one we turn left into


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Yes you can stop there no worries and no there are problems.

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&tab=wl

David


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

Spent a number of nights there. Easy to find if coming from direction of motorway, you go all the way to the port roundabout and then all the way round it which means you take the first left after the roundabout taht runs along the promendade. As stated before free after 6 p.m. Be careful at the far end furthes from the port where there are some spaces clearly marked coaches only. Marked bays are at this end but parallel parking available all the way down.
About half way down there is an underpass for pedestrians that takes you into town with a variety of restaurants, we've used the buffet chinese restaurant a couple of times which was OK. Fish & Chips eat in or take away was a bit further on and I think the second on the right after the big TV screen in the "square". Quite a loud hum from the port the closer you are, engine/generators on the ferries. Far end probably better....

Plenty of threads elsewhere

Marine parade with link to more info


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

erneboy said:


> We have stayed overnight at Canterbury P&R numerous times. Our van is 8.4m and fits in some of the spaces without a problem. I assumed that overnight was permitted. I have emailed my thanks for the Aire and overnight facility to the council more that once and have had very nice replies. I am sure that if overnighting was not permitted they would have told me, Alan.


I'm a bit confused here erneboy. Are you referring to the facility for motorhomes at the Canterbury Park & Ride or parking at Marine Parade at Dover?


----------

